# Off Road Action Park, August 2017



## urbexdevil (Aug 20, 2017)

Visiting a few times previously for non urbex related reasons, and touching on a few abandoned vehicles previously, little did I know the whole site is actually an old military themed action park.


Waiting for the next opportunity to pop up and head over again, I took my chance, grabbed the camera and walked about. Even meeting someone on site who knew all about the place when it was open, quite handy to have a tour guide with history on the place!

Turns out the whole place used to be an off road action park with climbing and paint balling sections. However considering majority of the buildings were porta cabins and majority of the race tracks were near enough non existent, my main interest was the abandoned vehicles and planes.

There’s plenty of history about but to save reading numerous news articles…



> The action park was issued with an enforcement notice and forced to close in January 2011 after councils ruled noise pollution, the access road and the land being green belt were sufficient reasons to not remain closed.
> 
> Campaigners have fought to reopen the park with no success.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 20, 2017)

That's really nice..like that lots.great report mate


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2017)

Well G-BODX was involved in a landing accident in 2009, can't quite make out the registration of the second plane.

https://www.gov.uk/aaib-reports/beech-76-duchess-g-bodx-16-april-2009

Bet Landie Man will have something to say about this post!


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2017)

That's a beaut UD,lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 20, 2017)

krela said:


> Well G-BODX was involved in a landing accident in 2009, can't quite make out the registration of the second plane.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/aaib-reports/beech-76-duchess-g-bodx-16-april-2009
> 
> Bet Landie Man will have something to say about this post!



reckon this be the one

https://www.gov.uk/aaib-reports/piper-pa-28-161-cherokee-warrior-ii-g-bspm-5-november-2010


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2017)

That's the one.

Aircraft Data G-BODX, 1979 Beech 76 Duchess C/N ME-309

and 

Aircraft Data G-BSPM, 1981 Piper PA-28-161 Cherokee Warrior II C/N 28-8116046


----------



## Urbex Fam (Aug 21, 2017)

How unusual! Love it


----------



## urbexdevil (Aug 21, 2017)

krela said:


> That's the one.
> 
> Aircraft Data G-BODX, 1979 Beech 76 Duchess C/N ME-309
> 
> ...



That's mad, a little history sitting right there then


----------



## King Al (Aug 21, 2017)

A bit different this one, very interesting place for a stroll about! Cool pics UD!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 23, 2017)

What a totally crazy place UD!

Loads of fun to be had there! Thanks enjoyed that!


----------

